# 7 “Flying” Animals (besides bugs, birds, and bats)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*7 "Flying" Animals (besides bugs, birds, and bats)* 
by *Miss Cellania* - July 9, 2009 - 8:06 AM 









The only animals that can truly fly are birds, insects, and one type of mammal, which is of course the bat. Other animals manage to travel through the air by gliding from great heights, or leaping from the depths.
*1. Flying Mobulas*









The 



 _(Rhacophorus nigropalmatus)_ is found in Maysia and Indonesia, where it lives high in the treetops. This frog has *long webbed toes* and a skin flap between its limbs which allows it to parachute down from treetops. The term "parachute" in this case refers to the fact that the animal floats downward at a steep angle, while other "gliding" animals can float to one side or another and change direction while gliding downward. Although Wallace's flying frog prefer to live high up, they must descend to near ground level to mate and to lay eggs. _Photograph by Tim Laman._
*7. Flying Squirrel*













 _(Pteromyini)_ include 43 different species. They are native to North America, northern Europe, and Siberia. When they leap from a tall tree, a flying squirrel will spread its skin flaps until it resembles a kite or parachute. The squirrel can steer somewhat by moving its wrists and adjusting the *tautness of its patagium*.
There are more animals that can glide, float, or jump through the air with what seems like the greatest of ease. For this post, I restricted the list to those creatures who have the word "flying" in their common names.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

How about the moonbats? Can they fly or do they just get high?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> How about the moonbats? Can they fly or do they just get high?


No moonbats don't fly they just walk around with their heads up their ass.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Flying snakes. <faints dead away>


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

What about a flying F**K


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

mtc said:


> I never give one!


i'm thinking in regards to the mechanics of it.. Don't you think it would be rather hard to do?


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

jettsixx said:


> What about a flying F**K


 Speaking of flying f*&ks, my mom said she heard on the scanner last night of two people at D.D. parking lot in West in a compromising position. Is that true?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

lpwpd722 said:


> Speaking of flying f*&ks, my mom said she heard on the scanner last night of two people at D.D. parking lot in West in a compromising position. Is that true?


The things some girls will do for a Munchkin!


----------

